# Charge laggy?



## armyjeffries (Jun 14, 2011)

Is the charge laggy to anyone else? I flashed the latest infinity rom to my wife's charge, and it still seems laggy. It seems to take a second or two to load the icons on the home screens, as well as the apps from the app drawer. I have tried ADW launcher, and am now on goLauncher. After clicking to open handcent, it takes a second to load the conversations in there as well. Now, I don't think she has a cap on handcent saved messages, so there are a ton stored I'm sure.

My thunderbolt has essentially no lag on really any rom. Does the RAM in the charge really make that much of a difference? I don't remember what my X had, but I don't recall it having anywhere near as much lag as the Charge.

I was considering overclocking the charge, but it seems to be a lack of RAM, on not processor speed. Also, once the app drawer has been opened, and the apps "load," then they don't have really any load time, until the screen is shut off again. So, another thought was, does the Charge clear RAM, or virtual memory, or something once the screen is turned off?

I have considered just going back to a stock rooted release. I kind of realized that I flashed custom roms for her, because I like custom roms, but she probably doesn't get any use out of a custom rom. Would going back to a factory rooted build make the phone any snappier?

Basically, she gets irritated when the phone randomly gets laggy. I just can't believe that the RAM in this phone is not enough to prevent a laggy interface. I can't figure out what the problem is.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I found Infinity to get laggy over time. So far the new TweakStock with the repacked kernel has been phenomenally smooth for me. It's been a day now and I haven't seen any lag whatsoever (a first for me), and I've gotten 14 hours of heavy use today on this battery charge, and my battery isn't fully calibrated yet. It's almost stock, but it's debloated a bit, has some cool tweaks, and a nice theme.


----------



## armyjeffries (Jun 14, 2011)

We're willing to try anything. She just told me that today the app icons inside the app drawer would load up with the generic green box with the android logo and would slowly bring in the actual icons.

Thanks for the input.

EDIT: Just making sure, is it rooted? There aren't a ton of things that she needs root for, but I always want that door open.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

armyjeffries said:


> We're willing to try anything. She just told me that today the app icons inside the app drawer would load up with the generic green box with the android logo and would slowly bring in the actual icons.
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> EDIT: Just making sure, is it rooted? There aren't a ton of things that she needs root for, but I always want that door open.


Yes, it's rooted. And if you ever get onto a rom that is NOT rooted, you can simply
1) copy the superuser zip file over to your sd card from here: http://androidsu.com/superuser/
2) flash CWM
3) and then install the superuser zip file in clockworkmod recovery
(then install Super User from the android market)


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

If you have a way to set the I/O scheduler (I prefer Tegrak Overclock) change it from cfq to noop. That made a significant difference for me.

I've tried pretty much all of the tweaks - V6, Fugu, scheduler changes - and the most difference was made by ext4 and noop.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

the best tweak that has worked for me is to play with the minfree values, the most significant is the third setting in minfree, change it to at least 60, just beware you will have to watch and make sure it doesn't close any apps that you wanna keep running in the background.


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

I also experienced some lag on infinity, and made the switch to tweakstock. It is worth checking out, seeing as i have no lag now, and my battery life has significantly improved


----------



## david123 (Oct 3, 2011)

Mine was laggy too. I'm running the latest Infinity ext4, and found the ADW launcher would do a slow reload whenever I exited an app. The problem was lack of free RAM. Using SystemPanel I found that several services were always running, and wasting RAM unnecessarily. I uninstalled the Engadget app, UVerse, and Google Listen, and froze the Samsung FactoryTest program. I basically watch out for any app which runs a service or in the background, and if I can't disable that service and the app isn't essential, I uninstall it.

I don't know which app was the biggest problem, but after doing that the homescreen rarely does a full reload anymore.

After doing that, in a quest for even more RAM, I froze DrmProvider.apk, DrmUA.apk, PVWmdrmProxy.apk, and PVWmdrmService.apk. I don't know what those do (something related to digital rights management, but is it just for the Samsung hub which I don't use?) Netflix still works and plays through HDMI, FWIW.

I froze by renaming each file.apk to file.apk.xxx using FileExpert (after using its command to Mount as Read Write).


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

This helped mine with slow homescreen redraws. Post #4.

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-x2/165640-launcher-screen-redraws.html

I used it on Gummy GBE too and it helped a lot.


----------

